
Ask HN: Who's mentoring? - david927
Please state what your mentoring, your location, your name (optional), and your email, like this:<p>Business Development | London | Jane Q. | x@y.com
======
nicklo
Deep Learning | Boston | Nick L | njl@mit.edu |
[http://nicklocascio.com](http://nicklocascio.com)

Founded + lectured MIT's deep learning course (6.S191), contributing writer to
O'Reilly's Fundamentals of Deep Learning book, deep learning consultant for
Fortune 500.

Down to chat about and give advice about anything in the machine and deep
learning space! Interested to hear what you're working on! :)

------
artpar
Programming, Architect, DevOps, Automation | Bangalore | IN | artpar gmail

I am a developer and architect, I do end to end planning and execution for all
types of software (server/desktop). It's fun. I like designing systems and
bringing them to life. I can help you with
backend/database/deployment/devops/architecture/future planning.

my github: [https://github.com/artpar](https://github.com/artpar)

------
kol
Scientific software development (mostly biomedical), Telecommunication
software development, Computer science / Budapest, Hungary / Laszlo K /
kocsis1977 gmail

Details can be found here:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/lkocsis](https://www.linkedin.com/in/lkocsis)

------
allenc
People management & leadership | San Francisco | Allen |
[http://allenc.com](http://allenc.com)

I've been a software eng. manager for a couple of years now, currently a
director of engineering at a mid-sized fintech company. I've always mentored
other managers within the companies I worked in, but I'm realizing there's
plenty folks who move into mgmt. for the first time w/o much support, and even
a chat or two goes a long ways to making the role transition less daunting.

------
trjordan
Marketing, especially for technical B2B products | SF | TR Jordan |
terraljordan gmail

I used to be a developer, now I do sales and marketing. It's fun. I like
talking to people who are thinking about making the switch, or people who have
found themselves trying to sell/market a technical product.

------
wjossey
Leadership and Management | Los Angeles | Weston J | wes@eagerlabs.com

For full disclosure, I am founder of a venture backed startup (eagerlabs) that
does this as part of a product offering for companies. I also do mentoring on
the side in LA, Boston, and really anywhere in the world, in a less formal
manner, including in areas such as high scale web development, ops and
automation, and more. I love to continuously give back to our community, so
please don't hesitate to reach out.

------
stared
Data science | Warsaw | Piotr M. | [http://p.migdal.pl/](http://p.migdal.pl/)

Especially - transition from academia (physics, mathematics, biology) to data
science and machine learning. And: getting started with deep learning for
image classification.

------
Kliment
Electronics, low-level programming | Köln, Germany | Kliment | email in
profile

------
rwieruch
React | Remote (Slack Group) | 200+ people learning React themselves, but
eager to help others | [https://slack-the-road-to-learn-
react.wieruch.com/](https://slack-the-road-to-learn-react.wieruch.com/)

It is a Slack Group where people help each other to learn React. Primary it is
aimed for people reading the book "The Road to learn React", but the community
is growing beyond it. Learning something by helping others can be a great way
to internalize your own learnings. That's why everyone is eager to help.

------
amitgupta15
Software consulting | Los Angeles | Amit Gupta | amitgupta15@gmail.com |
[http://amitgupta.io](http://amitgupta.io)

I've been developing software for more than 15 years. I have worked with big
and small companies. Specialize in taking a project from idea to completion.
Over the years, I have learned a thing or two about talking to the clients,
helping them understand their requirements and a solution that would work best
for them. Happy client is the key to repeat work. Let me know if I can be of
any help.

------
nfriedly
JavaScript & Web Apps | Ohio | Nathan Friedly | nathan@nfriedly.com

I've been building websites and apps for quite a while now, and have mentored
a number of people both locally and remote. I'm currently doing a lot of
Node.js and React, but I've also worked with Angular, Ember, jQuery, etc. as
well as lots of vanilla JS and other back-end languages.

I have a 3-year-old son, so my time is a bit more limited these days than it
used to be, but I'm still happy to provide advice and mentoring as needed.

------
mattakinz
Not a mentor but as a soon to be college grad I'd like to thank the thread
creator and all responding mentors. It's so encouraging to see an inviting
community.

------
ctrlc-root
Systems Dev, Embedded Dev, DevOps | Columbus, Ohio | Alex |
root.ctrlc@gmail.com

I've been a developer, system administrator, co-founder, and everything in
between. I have links to my GitHub and LinkedIn accounts in my profile. Here's
what I've been working on lately: [https://github.com/CtrlC-
Root/mdcs](https://github.com/CtrlC-Root/mdcs).

------
luxstyle
Product Design, UX/UI Design, Customer Empathy, Design Thinking | Silicon
Valley | Jose B | heyitsjoseb gmail

17 years of experience in startups (including my own) and big companies

[https://www.linkedin.com/in/jbenavides/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/jbenavides/)

Happy to give feedback and help.

------
vesnalorem
UX/UI Design, Product Design, UX Research | San Francisco | Vesna P. |
vesna@merquro.com

Won The best design award at 2014 Launch festival with weareher.com. Startups
I worked with went through YC, 500Startups, Techstars accelerators. 10+ years
of experience.

linkedin.com/in/vesnaplanko

Need somebody to review design or any other help? Ping me.

------
sawmurai
Backend Development | Zurich, CH | Fabian B | fabian.becker b-it-d de

I have actually never been mentoring anybody but would really love to. I have
been writing web applications for the past 10 years, both professionally and
as a hobby. Lately been digging into machine learning.

------
malux85
Deep Learning | London | Alain R | alain@signalbox.ai

------
acconrad
Web development (HTML, CSS, JS, Back-end (Ruby, Python and Elixir)) | Boston |
Adam | acconrad [at] protonmail [dot] com

I'm an engineering manager by trade and my portfolio can be found here:
[https://www.adamconrad.me](https://www.adamconrad.me)

Mentoring and coaching people has turned out to be one of my most rewarding
activities at work, and I want to extend that to the greater community. People
who are willing to work hard, stretch themselves, and have a desire to grow
are people I love to work with and generally have the most success with.
Looking forward to working with you!

------
colsandurz
Software Defined Radio | Boston | Devin | dwwkelly at fastmail.fm

I program radios professionally and I've taught several short courses on SDR.
If there's anyone in my area who's interested let me know.

------
osmyn
.Net Software Dev/Architecture | Nebraska | Rusty |
[https://hackhands.com/osmyn/](https://hackhands.com/osmyn/)

------
carlangueitor
Backend Development, DevOps | México City | Charly Román | charly [at] croman
[dot] mx

Currently Software Developer and DevOps consultant, 7 years of experience :)

------
sangupta
Architect | San Jose | Sandeep Gupta |
[https://github.com/sangupta](https://github.com/sangupta)

I am a developer architect and can help with
backend/nosql/db/performance/design.

Feel free to reach me at sandy.pec@gmail.com

------
ruiwen
Backend development, DevOps and Infrastructure, Startups | Singapore | Ruiwen
| ruiwen+hnmentoring at thoughtmonkeys dot com

Spent the nearly the last decade building startups (mostly backend/infra work,
but some front-end as well).

Happy to share about startup life in general, or chat about tech issues for
smaller teams.

------
quickthrower2
Sorry silly question but do mentors tend to charge and if so what are typical
rates?

Also any side-hustle mentors?

------
jph98
Leadership, Software Teams and CTO Related Services | London | Jon H |
Jonathan.holloway@gmail.com | jonathanholloway.co.uk

Interim CTO and software management. Mentoring for software teams and
engineering management. Hiring, growth.

Interested in helping companies from startups to mid size : )

------
interdrift
.NET | Utrecht, Netherlands | ico135@abv.bg

Hey, I'm doing regular mentoring and have a few clients and looking to expand!
[https://www.codementor.io/chhristov](https://www.codementor.io/chhristov)

------
svilen_dobrev
i am making software for nearly 30 years... yeah all that technicals, peoples,
methodology, philosophy.. and i keep doing it. Gradually became more
interested in People than machines. Mentored a number of people during the
years (and 1-2 right now), for last 4 years enjoyed teaching about 50 people
Python. Some of them now work with me.. as best teaching is by doing.

topics: python and architecture and languages-everywhere and software-in-
general and life-as-programmer-in-general, maybe other stuff too.

[http://en.svilendobrev.com/rabota/](http://en.svilendobrev.com/rabota/)

------
jwilliams
Early stage tech/marketing | San Francisco | Jon W | jon@jonathannen.com

Have done tech/product at three startups now. The last now at Series C. Moved
into marketing/sales side last 3 years.

------
Perceptes
Rust | San Francisco | Jimmy Cuadra | jimmy jimmycuadra.com

------
graham1776
Real Estate | Orange County | Graham | graham1776 gmail

------
CSDude
Docker | Turkey | Mustafa | mustafa91 gmail

------
97-109-107
go to market, prototyping, tech stack (free for early stage) | Warsaw/Online |
Antoni Kaniowski |
[http://generativestuff.com/sparring/](http://generativestuff.com/sparring/)

------
amirouche
Javascript, Python, Scheme | Paris | Amirouche | amirouche hypermove.net

------
wushupork
Product, Design | SF Bay Area | Pek Pongpaet | pek@impekable.com

------
siddarthd2919
Project Management | San Jose | Sid | sid@agilezilla.com

------
david927
Did this post get censored? And why?

Is anyone else not seeing this on the front page (or any page after that)?
It's not on Ask HN either...

~~~
grzm
You might want to contact the mods via the Contact link in the footer. The
monthly "Who's hiring?" and "Who wants to be hired?" threads are posted by the
whoshiring user as part of HN.

[https://news.ycombinator.com/submitted?id=whoishiring](https://news.ycombinator.com/submitted?id=whoishiring)

This may have gotten flagged because it may be misunderstood as a more
official posting such as those. The mods may chime in here. For a more
expedient response, I'd contact them via email.

Edit to add: at the time of this posting, this submission is ranked 43,
appearing on the second page.

